# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC16f628 teoretiski!

## timmijss

Vai ir tīri teorētiski uz PIC16f628 ieprogramet sekojošo:
Apvienojot pēc iespejas vairak iespēju.
1.
...1.RPM counteri
...2.spiģiku
...3.pulksteni.
2. 
,,,1.Ja to izvada uz četriem 7-segment displejiem.
,,,2.Ja to izvada ar LCD uz SCLK, un SDATA
3. 
Vai ari uz 7-segment un lcd Apvienojumu.

atsauces.
http://forum.elektronika.lt/viewtopi...486664aca4df40
Paldies

----------


## Epis

tam PICam ir 16 IOpini (pēc datasheeta) tākā ja ar tik izejām pietiek tad uztaisīt var (kodu jau vienozīmīgi varēsi uztaisīt vienīgi cik ātrgaitīgs viņš tev sanāks bet uzprogrammēt  var jebko!)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Mierigi!  ::  LCD ar sclk un DATA un ja vel tas ir texta LCD tad vispar piece of cake!
Beefy

----------


## timmijss

Tas lcd ir 2-line 12-characters 
 ::  Tad jau  uz ta pica pietiks vietas tam RPM coun, pulkstenim un spidzikam ja?   (cik sapratu)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

MIERIGI! Isteniba, ja labi padoma, tad varetu varbut pat uz 12f629 vai lidziga 8 kaju pica to uzprogramet!
Protams - tas nav nekas jauns. Tadas iericites ir pilns inernets!
Pa cik var dabut tadu lcd???
Beefy

----------


## timmijss

> MIERIGI! Isteniba, ja labi padoma, tad varetu varbut pat uz 12f629 vai lidziga 8 kaju pica to uzprogramet!
> Pa cik var dabut tadu lcd???
> Beefy


 Tas LCD man no PHILIPS Diga telefona kas metajas atvilknē gadus ~5
Un tas pic16f628 man  jau ir.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> MIERIGI! Isteniba, ja labi padoma, tad varetu varbut pat uz 12f629 vai lidziga 8 kaju pica to uzprogramet!
> Pa cik var dabut tadu lcd???
> Beefy
> 
> 
>  Tas LCD man no PHILIPS Diga telefona kas metajas atvilknē gadus ~5
> Un tas pic16f628 man  jau ir.


 Ko tad uzreicu neteici, ka santimu piseja projekts?  ::   :: 
Es jau domaju, ka esi sasparojies uz razosanu...
Beefy

----------


## timmijss

[quote=0xDEAD BEEF]


> MIERIGI! Isteniba, ja labi padoma, tad varetu varbut pat uz 12f629 vai lidziga 8 kaju pica to uzprogramet!
> Pa cik var dabut tadu lcd???
> Beefy
> 
> 
>  Tas LCD man no PHILIPS Diga telefona kas metajas atvilknē gadus ~5
> Un tas pic16f628 man  jau ir.


 Ko tad uzreicu neteici, ka santimu piseja projekts?  ::   :: 
Es jau domaju, ka esi sasparojies uz razosanu...
Beefy[/quote:ca1f2]
Neesu jau "santima pisejs" vienkarši bija pics un pamaniju lādē šo veco trubu pamekleju neta, ka var kaut ko sabīdīt un ja uztaisitu ess to projektu tad varetu varbut ari kadam citam ko sameistarot , tad gad vieniegā problema ar to pic programmešanu , Būs ta kārtīgi jāizkožas tam cauri , bet būs to vērts.  ::   ::   ::

----------

